# Cem plank versus Hardiplank siding



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Saving money helps, for sure. From what I read on their site, it is installed similarly to Hardieplank. They even recommend Hardie saw blades in their instructions. Not sure who you were talking to regarding the warranty, but the manufacturer is the only one that extends that. I doubt anyone would notice the difference in the planking on the seller's market, and it wouldn't be required on disclosure.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I just do not like any form of cement siding.
It still will need to be painted, harder to install, cost more to install, far harder to repair if it gets damaged.
Install vinyl and it might need to be pressure washed every few years, a damaged panel should take about 15 min. and $12.00 to replace.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

I am not a FC fan either. There are plenty of other options that are safer, better, and have similar or longer finish warranties.


----------

